# Was anybody driving today?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

And were there any rides?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Nope...

Swore off driving for the near future...

Not interested in their two week bonus...

When I cash out...

It will be for more than that paltry sum...

Rakos


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Nope. Got new sneakers and an oil change for the car before they are forced to close the shops Tuesday. I figure the worse the situation becomes, the higher the risk with each pax since the sensible people are staying home. The risk-takers and naysayers are who is left to get in your car, as well as those who need to work no matter how sick they become.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> And were there any rides?


The overnight hours were a little slower than normal, but there were still rides and deliveries.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

i will be driving today,we only had 1 Case of virus in our County and that person is isolated in the Hospital.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It was extremely slow yesterday. They just closed our bars, restaurants & casinos. Everything else like museums, libraries and schools are closed. 

So it’ll be even slower today on all days, St. Patty’s Day. That pretty much leaves dropping off the ones going to work or going to Walmart. I expect the rides today will be to the liquors stores, so people can stock up before the beer is gone like the TP is.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Yes. I've actually been doing pretty good through this whole thing but I've been driving a lot more hours. Spending a lot more time stopped with my computer.

Another thing that I've been doing is sleeping in my car. The people I live with her very concerned and they are sheltering in place (*******). I didn't want to have them worrying about me going in and out of the house. The nice thing about sleeping in your car it's it gives you the freedom to not worry about using destination mode to get home. I still use destination mode to get out of the unpleasant areas.


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

Only the fools.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Had one good airport ride for $60. Scattered short rides after that. This morning I drove to our business that’s about 70 miles away. I usually make over $50 in rides just along the way...today I made $6.47. Sucks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> i will be driving today,we only had 1 Case of virus in our County and that person is isolated in the Hospital.


Problem is, that's a false sense of security. It's out there BEFORE people get tested, sick, and diagnosed. There is a week or two lag. I hope your area stays corona free. In my county we are doubling every few days.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Drove a few hours last night. A couple pings an hour and tips were better than usual. 

Plan to turn on the app when I leave my day job this evening.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

Very slow, restaurants parking empty there was no traffic yesterday only 3 rides in 5 hours thinking it will almost stop soon no rides


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Got my normal 2 airports on Monday on x, usually I go to xl only on Thursday, Tues & we'd have been my slow days where I only leave app on 5 hours so wed-sun I can leave it on for 10+ hours, didn't get one today but that's normal for a Tues just cancelled 5 that weren't going to airport and now apps off for the day, 1 airport a day and I'll be happy we shall see but so far I haven't seen a change in money, less traffic gas cheaper can't find friggen eggs, but still been getting 1-2+ xl/x a day

Don't have a bill due for 14 days haven't missed a payment in prob 5+ years but no one's getting paid next month I can take the credit score hit I'm just stacking till this crazyness is over, rides paid for so it's just credit card debt & I'm assuming they'll be forced to waive late fees and such

They closed all bars & restaurants for 8 weeks except for carry out/delivery, dmv closed but I don't deal with that crowd anyway

Pings still there for those that want em I may start doing 20$ rides when usually I'd cancel though cuz people freaking out lol but there's no rush hour to worry about so slightly worth it can't complain about minimum wage least it's legal but still won't lower myself for less


----------



## Jason X (Jul 29, 2019)

Made about $163 in 8 hours working last night in Los Angeles County. Not too bad for a Monday.


----------



## Roundabout (Jan 19, 2020)

I personally hung up the keys, until a later date when this all stops. It's not worth the risk
that I could infect my family.
Be safe.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

UberEats and other food delivery options might be ok?? Can anyone comment with direct experience


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Roundabout said:


> I personally hung up the keys, until a later date when this all stops. It's not worth the risk
> that I could infect my family.
> Be safe.


Can't put the toothpaste back in the tube the animals have left out the open barn door, MILLIONS have this and are spreading it, don't even know they have it will recover without ever being tested & will never know they had it lol, pretty much everyone's going to get it and ping pong it like the clap at a swingers party

It's too late now, and it doesn't spread as easy as they are saying the 2 jazz players were in contact with all 30 teams and so far it's just them & another guy in the Pistons with it & these guys share everything in locker rooms, hotel rooms, staff rubbing their bodies down, cars, busses, planes, were signing autographs, in 15+K arenas, high giving swapping sweat, kids, family etc & just a handful got it, Idris, Tom Hanks all flying all over and have been for months

It's out here & everyone's going to get it the media & panic is 10 times worse


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Sitting at 83 after 3.5 hrs here in metro PHX. Started at 4 am. Everything is definitely slowed down. No surges too speak of. Food joints are closing their dining rooms. Hope this paranoia doesn't get any worse.

Just got a ping.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

JaredJ said:


> UberEats and other food delivery options might be ok?? Can anyone comment with direct experience


It'll prob pick up but you'll get a 1 star for no mask, gloves, bag which eats into the $3 an hour profit & doubt the apartment dwellers will start tipping, 250+K restaurant workers are out of a job for 8 weeks, casinos all closed, ski resorts closed, I'm going to turn my eats option on starting tomorrow to see as mon/Tues I only leave on for 5 hours to bank em for busy days but I don't have a bag & will prob ignore em per usual I've screenshotted 1000+ eats requests since they started showing details only ONE 1 would of netted minimum wage and would of took me 40 minutes lmao

Ordering outs the last thing people should do, go to the store find as much canned goods left over and eat out your freezer, I did my normal 2 week trip for milk n stuff and no eggs, shelves empty it was a disaster area in Walmart, luckily I stay stocked up but for those that don't have but a few days of course they're in panic mode so they maxing out the cards on tp & whatever foods left over


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

If I see some surges I may venture out. I usually don’t drive except on Thurs-Sunday where the money is


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

The boss of my clinic (my full time job) put out an email this morning stating that nobody is allowed to “Moonlight” until further notice.


----------



## hylander (Mar 16, 2020)

I had one ping this morning and nothing else . 


I am heading in for the day. If there is a surge i may come out.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> UberEats and other food delivery options might be ok?? Can anyone comment with direct experience


food deliver is totally dead here . uber lyft totally dead . grocery delivery slammed .
Keep in mind grocery stores will be the place you catch a cold flu . Every order is 20 bucks . 
lot of the items are sold out . instakart told me i will not be rated until further notice .


----------



## CaveatEmptor365 (Feb 3, 2020)

NOPE!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Not driving. Knowing i wont drive makes me want to drive more then ever. 🤔


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Last time I drove was Saturday evening. 

Have looked at getting into DoorDash, but haven't been able to get in. Even had UberEats on for a bit last night but nothing came through while sitting in my house.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I got lucky. One ride for $91 on Lyft. A spring break couple going to a climbing event 70 minutes away.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

It was a normal Monday for me, and as of midday today, it's also fairly normal in terms of ride demand.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> It was a normal Monday for me, and as of midday today, it's also fairly normal in terms of ride demand.


Lucky OP. Take advantage while you can.
Here in PHX I'm down 40% but will manage.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> Not driving. Knowing i wont drive makes me want to drive more then ever. &#129300;


The addiction is real.... I share same sentiment... one day of no driving and already itching.... the withdrawal will be tough lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> The addiction is real.... I share same sentiment... one day of no driving and already itching.... the withdrawal will be tough lol.


For me, the moment I know I shouldnt, i want to do it more.

#IndianGirlIssues


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I can’t stop checking the app. The addiction is real


----------



## MarkMan (Mar 4, 2020)

Stopped driving today. Shelter-in-place in the bay area. L/U have suspended pool and shared rides to "slow" the spread of the virus. I'll take the hit for the next few weeks and won't be driving. There have been to many pax who have been sniffling, coughing and sneezing lately.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> The boss of my clinic (my full time job) put out an email this morning stating that nobody is allowed to "Moonlight" until further notice.


Luckily they don't have to know your business if you don't say anything.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Yup, my normal shift times. Made my minimum with just 2 rides. that took 3 hours and that is what I generally work, so home I went. Where I'm 'sheltering in place'.

And today, online, but no decent pings in a hour....

edit: should note the one ping I got was $5-7, which is kinda under my minimum to get going.


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yes. I've actually been doing pretty good through this whole thing but I've been driving a lot more hours. Spending a lot more time stopped with my computer.
> 
> Another thing that I've been doing is sleeping in my car. The people I live with her very concerned and they are sheltering in place (@@@@@@@). I didn't want to have them worrying about me going in and out of the house. The nice thing about sleeping in your car it's it gives you the freedom to not worry about using destination mode to get home. I still use destination mode to get out of the unpleasant areas.


And a shitty sleep


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> The boss of my clinic (my full time job) put out an email this morning stating that nobody is allowed to "Moonlight" until further notice.


That's a nice request, but I don't believe it's legal from an HR / Labor relations perspective. If you are under some type of pre-existing contract, or directive from your industry based upon the state of emergency that may be different.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Big problem!!! beer store is running low on beer. Other than that, 4 rides $136 made in 3 hrs.
Still only 1 person with virus in my county today and he is in the hospital.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

no sir


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've hardly been driving at all for six weeks as my mother is in home hospice care and I've been staying home with her. I can go out for a couple hours here and there while the hospice aides are visiting but I really haven't been doing that. Unfortunately I'm watching my bank account dwindle and overdue bills start to pile up. I have to do something.


----------



## Mark h Silvernail (Jan 12, 2018)

Coachman said:


> And were there any rides?


Did 1 set of 3 for the bonus and was lucky with the surge. If it wasnt for surge then no I would not. And I am sick of missing the 3 consecutive rides. The 1st 2 are never a issue then they flash the 3rd for 2 seconds on the highway so its like hitting the lotto if you see it and can heit it in time. Sad part is on the second part of the 3 they have no problem putting the ride in the Que? So let me think I always want the second trip though ask me if I want the final trip that is a bonus so dont put it in my Que just flash it for a second??? Great logic though they save from not paying the bonus. I was determined to get the bonus and made $27.00 in that hour signed off and went to the store to get preventative medication so I dont get sick and save them the 2 days of sick time in which I am sure they would find a way to calculate it so you receive a bill. .


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've hardly been driving at all for six weeks as my mother is in home hospice care and I've been staying home with her. I can go out for a couple hours here and there while the hospice aides are visiting but I really haven't been doing that. Unfortunately I'm watching my bank account dwindle and overdue bills start to pile up. I have to do something.


Sorry about your mom. If you're her caregiver, can you get paid by the state for doing so? My friend takes care of her sister, so she gets something.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

I gave 19 rides today for $116 (average of $6.09 per ride) over ten hours on both Uber and Lyft apps. This is down about 20% from my daily average last week.

I took more than one restaurant employee home today who was told to go home early.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I was going to do some cherry picked scheduled rides but some got canceled and I just decided no more for now. I am going to stop driving for the foreseeable future. I'm lucky I have a great day job as my wife and our jobs are safe for the time being. We are good with savings (though I would really hate to use it) for a few months.

As for a few purchases I was thinking about making I guess we'll hold off on those as well. The only semi-big expenses we will have to consider in the near future are a couple of off-road events we want to go on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

One ride today. I’m rich!


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Illini said:


> It was a normal Monday for me, and as of midday today, it's also fairly normal in terms of ride demand.


Same here. I could tell that road traffic was less than usual, but I had a pretty active morning - normal or a bit better - and stopped at noon to finish working on our taxes. Not sure about tomorrow but I will give it a shot.

I promised my wife I would stop driving when there is a confirmed case in our county, which is the largest county (in geographic size) in the state.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yes. I've actually been doing pretty good through this whole thing but I've been driving a lot more hours. Spending a lot more time stopped with my computer.
> 
> Another thing that I've been doing is sleeping in my car. The people I live with her very concerned and they are sheltering in place (@@@@@@@). I didn't want to have them worrying about me going in and out of the house. The nice thing about sleeping in your car it's it gives you the freedom to not worry about using destination mode to get home. I still use destination mode to get out of the unpleasant areas.


Where do you shower? Clean your clothes ?


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

The risk, reward is not there. If Uber/Lyft offered insurance, maybe only offer it to its full-time drivers, then that may help a bit, but I don't see them being able to pay for that. 

Here's a question for you ants, if Uber/Lyft promised a bigger portion of the money that the rider pays, would you drive?


----------



## John oceans (Feb 12, 2020)

TXUbering said:


> The risk, reward is not there. If Uber/Lyft offered insurance, maybe only offer it to its full-time drivers, then that may help a bit, but I don't see them being able to pay for that.
> 
> Here's a question for you ants, if Uber/Lyft promised a bigger portion of the money that the rider pays, would you drive?


Of course they would.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Where do you shower? Clean your clothes ?


Every few days I stop back at the house when everyone's asleep and pay them to wash.

On the days I don't go back I have spare clothes in the car.

I really don't get sweaty doing rideshare, but I have sweaty feet so I've got to change my socks every day.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Phoenix Market live update no pings whatsoever


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

MajorBummer said:


> i will be driving today,we only had 1 Case of virus in our County and that person is isolated in the Hospital.


You have only one _reported_ case. Remember, we don't test anyone without symptoms, and the virus can be transmitted during the 5-6 days before symptoms develop. Best estimates suggest that for one hospitalized case, there's likely at least dozens of non-hospitalized cases in the area.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Sorry about your mom. If you're her caregiver, can you get paid by the state for doing so? My friend takes care of her sister, so she gets something.


I was told by a passenger a few months ago that her home care company could pay me as a caregiver through my mom's medicare insurance. That sounded really fishy so I didn't pursue it.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I drove today, 15 rides. Business as usual in the D. Got a $9 tip for a $3 ride to get a bottle of vodka, $4 cash, which i handed to a crying homeless drug addict later (i don’t hold onto cash tips), and $5 in the app. Guy was happy with a large bottle of pure.
Then gave a free ride to a “Chantelle” diva in a nice fitted pink jumpsuit. She and her friend apparently broke up, who I thought was a Lyft driver, left her screaming and yelling at a gas station. Ordered her another Lyft, which happened to be me. She gets into my car, after she tried to stop him from leaving, leaned on the hood, he pushed forward, and she slid off of it to the side.
Then she’s calling him while she sitting down in the backseat, and yelling obscenities. He cancels the ride, and I get another one instantly, but she’s refusing to leave my car. Another entitled little spoilt brat. And asking me to take her to her destination anyway...

Im kind of not sure what to do, my next ride is cancelled after it takes too long. Chantelle sitting in my car yelling to her phone, and then more humbly asking me if I could take her, cas she has no cash or app on the phone and it’s dark and crazy here. Yes it is.
So, I take her. Two minutes later she exits my car and not even a thank you.
I’ve been had again.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I am but it is diminishing rapidly in Florida, the busiest month of the year in my opinion from now to end of April. Once this batch of tourists leave we be screwed.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I was told by a passenger a few months ago that her home care company could pay me as a caregiver through my mom's medicare insurance. That sounded really fishy so I didn't pursue it.


That is true. I have friends that are taking care of their grandparents and getting paid for it


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I get it..money is tight, the government is about to pay everyone to do "nothing" for a reason, please hang on and wait for assistance, I get it, it is a way of life..you get ansi and want to do things, but I am pretty sure the money is meant for rideshare drivers to NOT possibly spread the virus as well.

Once check comes=one job, do nothing. Let this get fixed, I will say this and I am sorry if you are offended, the more you interact with ANYONE you ARE the problem.

Hate me, but science does not lie. Trust me, I get how damn hard it is to stay at home. It sucks beyond belief.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I was told by a passenger a few months ago that her home care company could pay me as a caregiver through my mom's medicare insurance. That sounded really fishy so I didn't pursue it.


Please pursue it. It's the truth! There are also several other programs that the State of Texas offers that provide payment as well. It all depends on the person's age and needs.

I get paid to be my son's SSP/intervenor. It's not a Medicare program but it's through the State.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I've hardly been driving at all for six weeks as my mother is in home hospice care and I've been staying home with her. I can go out for a couple hours here and there while the hospice aides are visiting but I really haven't been doing that. Unfortunately I'm watching my bank account dwindle and overdue bills start to pile up. I have to do something.


I'm really sorry about your situation. You are getting hit from all sides. Take good care of yourself while you are taking car of your Mom!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

EastBayRides said:


> Nope. Got new sneakers and an oil change for the car before they are forced to close the shops Tuesday. I figure the worse the situation becomes, the higher the risk with each pax since the sensible people are staying home. The risk-takers and naysayers are who is left to get in your car, as well as those who need to work no matter how sick they become.


Would you make out w/ a couple hot 20-somethings coming back from Spring Break?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Yesterday (Monday)........................two hours; just over forty dollars.....tolerable, things' being what they are.........................

just under six hours to-day (Tuesday), just over one hundred twenty dollars............again, tolerable, things' being what they are...........

You must work smarter these days; sometimes that means working harder. I am taking pings that normally I would not take. I am actually investing effort to get the customer. 

The payoffs are far lower with no traffic, but, I am getting steady pings, at least. They are not great jobs, just short or mediocre, but, I can sustain, at least.

Lyft did not offer me a "challenge" this week (no surprise). Uber gave me forty trips for twenty dollars, but, that is not enough for me to LYFT OFF! If I hit the forty trips, fine; if I do not, no biggie.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Funky Monkey said:


> Would you make out w/ a couple hot 20-somethings coming back from Spring Break?


Been there, done that.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I've hardly been driving at all for six weeks as my mother is in home hospice care and I've been staying home with her. I can go out for a couple hours here and there while the hospice aides are visiting but I really haven't been doing that. Unfortunately I'm watching my bank account dwindle and overdue bills start to pile up. I have to do something.


Godspeed, brother.
My heart goes out to you and your Mom.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

total ghostown, never seen anything like this in my life, this is straight out of 1984........millions of people have lost their jobs,pings have vanished........


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> total ghostown, never seen anything like this in my life, this is straight out of 1984........millions of people have lost their jobs,pings have vanished........


It sounds like some areas are being hit and others aren't.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

I stopped this past Sunday. This situation is serious. I do not want to possibly infect my family or others. I feel it’s the responsible thing for me to do.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

So today here in metro PHX I grossed 188 over 8 hours of driving. 4 to 9 an 2:45 to 5:45. Doing better than most. Few pax are out of work in the teach an service fields. Keep your chin up everyone. Had too console a couple of pax today.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Big problem!!! beer store is running low on beer. Other than that, 4 rides $136 made in 3 hrs.
> Still only 1 person with virus in my county today and he is in the hospital.


One confirmed case. There are ;people that have it that have no symptoms. Be careful.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberadd said:


> One confirmed case. There are ;people that have it that have no symptoms. Be careful.


https://nypost.com/2020/03/17/86-of...rus-are-walking-around-undetected-study-says/


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Be patient, people. We NEED this economic downturn to defeat Trump. After the election, the media will forget about the Coronavirus.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> I drove today, 15 rides. Business as usual in the D. Got a $9 tip for a $3 ride to get a bottle of vodka, $4 cash, which i handed to a crying homeless drug addict later (i don't hold onto cash tips), and $5 in the app. Guy was happy with a large bottle of pure.
> Then gave a free ride to a "Chantelle" diva in a nice fitted pink jumpsuit. She and her friend apparently broke up, who I thought was a Lyft driver, left her screaming and yelling at a gas station. Ordered her another Lyft, which happened to be me. She gets into my car, after she tried to stop him from leaving, leaned on the hood, he pushed forward, and she slid off of it to the side.
> Then she's calling him while she sitting down in the backseat, and yelling obscenities. He cancels the ride, and I get another one instantly, but she's refusing to leave my car. Another entitled little spoilt brat. And asking me to take her to her destination anyway...
> 
> ...


My dream girl.


----------



## giddy11 (Mar 18, 2020)

Jason X said:


> Made about $163 in 8 hours working last night in Los Angeles County. Not too bad for a Monday.


Where in LA County. I was driving in LA and only got 3 rides in 4 MF hrs &#128557;


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I was told by a passenger a few months ago that her home care company could pay me as a caregiver through my mom's medicare insurance. That sounded really fishy so I didn't pursue it.


That compensation is legitimate if done properly. Check with elderly services in your county. You may receive payment along with control of her finances to allow you better direct care.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I was told by a passenger a few months ago that her home care company could pay me as a caregiver through my mom's medicare insurance. That sounded really fishy so I didn't pursue it.


It's a legit thing. The person was telling you correctly. Contact her home care company, your local ADRC (Aging Disabilty Resource Center) or Medicaid and ask about compensation for family caregiving. I don't know if it is only available in certain states, but at least check to see if it is.

And if you do get it, ask about retro pay. You can also ask if she gets Respite Care. That's where someone comes in to care for your mom, so you can get a break and/or do errands.

https://www.freedomcareny.com/posts/5-ways-you-can-get-paid-as-a-family-caregiver











Gilby said:


> Same here. I could tell that road traffic was less than usual, but I had a pretty active morning - normal or a bit better - and stopped at noon to finish working on our taxes. Not sure about tomorrow but I will give it a shot.
> 
> I promised my wife I would stop driving when there is a confirmed case in our county, which is the largest county (in geographic size) in the state.


Glad you're still getting pings. I had only one yesterday and 4 Mon. So much is closed here. We have 40 cases in Mke Co now.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jason X said:


> Made about $163 in 8 hours working last night in Los Angeles County. Not too bad for a Monday.


That actually sounds horrible, as expensive as it is in Los Angeles, 20 bucks an hour doesn't seem like a great rate, anytime.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Jay Dean said:


> I get it..money is tight, the government is about to pay everyone to do "nothing" for a reason, please hang on and wait for assistance, I get it, it is a way of life..you get ansi and want to do things, but I am pretty sure the money is meant for rideshare drivers to NOT possibly spread the virus as well.
> 
> Once check comes=one job, do nothing. Let this get fixed, I will say this and I am sorry if you are offended, the more you interact with ANYONE you ARE the problem.
> 
> Hate me, but science does not lie. Trust me, I get how damn hard it is to stay at home. It sucks beyond belief.


I refuse airport rides, the airport and I decline hospital rides. I ask how they are doing first, and how to cough if they have a need to.
I disinfect the entire car every day, inside and out.
Many ppl are uneducated about the virus, I've seen it yesterday.
I am surprised there is business at all.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> The boss of my clinic (my full time job) put out an email this morning stating that nobody is allowed to "Moonlight" until further notice.


I'm pretty sure that's against the law.

He can request that you don't work another job, but I think there are many federal labor laws, etc. that prevent people from telling you what you can do on your time away from work. Even if you're a salaried employee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I mortgaged one of my rental properties to just float through this.

I got 30 years to pay back what coronavirus is costing me in lost business.

And I have one shift at the airport on Tuesday.


so...

Sure....


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I do private black car rides. Business is way down. Reservations have canceled.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberCemetery said:


> I do private black car rides. Business is way down. Reservations have canceled.


Same here.
Cancelled spring training cost me at least $3000.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Online poker is booming


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

X is dead today here in PHX. Look pretty bleak for us OP's.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Coachman said:


> And were there any rides?


Ya it was busy. I'm so not worried. If I get it. Then I'm immune to it and it's over. I've lived through worse


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

OldBay said:


> My dream girl.


Which one?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Rideshare is too risky. You never know when somebody's gonna climb in with you coughing and crap. You're just trapped with them for 5 minutes at least. No thanks. Food delivery is a good alternative source of funds though. Especially now that most restaurants have closed the dining area. So your human contact is very minimal.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

EastBayRides said:


> Been there, done that.


Sorry, too much sitting and too much coffee yesterday! It sucks because this is the time of year I'm the most interested in the veemons. A lot walking by in the neighbourhood I've never seen before lately due to everyone being housebound. I'm sure some will be mating like rabbits w/ their boyfriends. "I've got... too much... time on my hands..."


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Funky Monkey said:


> Sorry, too much sitting and too much coffee yesterday! It sucks because this is the time of year I'm the most interested in the veemons. A lot walking by in the neighbourhood I've never seen before lately due to everyone being housebound. I'm sure some will be mating like rabbits w/ their boyfriends. "I've got... too much... time on my hands..."


There will be lots of new humans by the end of the year.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Glad you're still getting pings. I had only one yesterday and 4 Mon. So much is closed here. We have 40 cases in Mke Co now.


Only one this morning. Not much traffic on city streets at all.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Only one this morning. Not much traffic on city streets at all.


Same here. Had one ride, but guy cancelled a minutes later.


----------



## Jason X (Jul 29, 2019)

giddy11 said:


> Where in LA County. I was driving in LA and only got 3 rides in 4 MF hrs &#128557;


I start in Long Beach where I live and just go from there. Not been getting many longer rides lately.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> The boss of my clinic (my full time job) put out an email this morning stating that nobody is allowed to "Moonlight" until further notice.


I'm driving more or less cos I'll drive myself crazy at home all day. It's worse than crickets out here but I've found out that 4 drugstores and 5 groceries in my area are out of toilet paper and wipes. The hunt continues. 4 rides in 4 hours. . But beats being bored at homr


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

ddelro219 said:


> I'm driving more or less cos I'll drive myself crazy at home all day. It's worse than crickets out here but I've found out that 4 drugstores and 5 groceries in my area are out of toilet paper and wipes. The hunt continues. 4 rides in 4 hours. . But beats being bored at homr


I wouldn't want to be around an uber driver right now. High risk.


----------



## simtek130 (Mar 12, 2020)

JaredJ said:


> UberEats and other food delivery options might be ok?? Can anyone comment with direct experience


Made $50 between 530pm and 730pm my first time trying it everbody tipped except 1


----------



## Bizkit (Mar 18, 2020)

Rakos said:


> Nope...
> 
> Swore off driving for the near future...
> 
> ...


I have to ask. Did they reduce our pay again? I haven't been out for awhile but I never used to get runs under $3. Today,3 out of four of my runs are under $3.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Guy at my other job heard Uber was shut down today except for Eats. I had just one ride on Lyft, none on Uber.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Gilby said:


> Guy at my other job heard Uber was shut down today except for Eats. I had just one ride on Lyft, none on Uber.


Had 2 airport rides earlier & cancelled least 5

Had 1 xl Lyft at a target said ef it a $5 trip and a Lyft autobot suspended me 29 minutes for poor passenger experience lmao I didn't even cancel it they had no bags spoke no English guy Vaped while a girl sprayed hair spray dropped them about 2 miles away at a t mobile store that wasn't open and quickly escaped as I didn't want to deal with the language barrier, 1 started them of course & documented everything as support just closes chat without responding

The email suspension notification came when I started trip so it wasn't them complaining lol

100% organized crime & fraud at this point I mean if I new the suspension was coming they could of kept the $5 & I would of cancelled tried to be nice during apocolypse do the ride knowing it's Target so it's crap & they still punish me geez Lyft bout to be on ignore for a month haha


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

I gave 8 rides today.
I stand corrected from my last comment about driving though. I wanted to avoid hospital rides, well pax got sneaky. One ordered the ride across the street from the hospital, she probably couldn’t get one from the hospital. She told me later she was visiting her sick husband...
Then I had another sneaky pax I picked up from an Xfinity store unaware I was taking him to a clinic. I was mortified when he admitted he was a bit OFF wanting to check himself out.

I think we should all just face it and stay home. The sooner we do that, the sooner we will come back to normal.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

i got a ton of rides 2 days ago, didn't drive last night. I plan on driving tonight. This whole thing is bs


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

A message from Italian people on Covid virus:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

oishiin driving said:


> A message from Italian people on Covid virus:


I swear to GOD...

.....\give\me\a\break


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

hylander said:


> I had one ping this morning and nothing else .
> 
> I am heading in for the day. If there is a surge i may come out.


Are companies allowed to increase prices if there is a state of emergency?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Greenfox said:


> i got a ton of rides 2 days ago, didn't drive last night. I plan on driving tonight. This whole thing is bs


" This whole thing is BS" said the basketball player who mocked the virus and then got it. Who's next? The Uber driver that thinks the whole thing is some big conspiracy to stop him from making $100 a day?


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

BigBadBob said:


> Are companies allowed to increase prices if there is a state of emergency?


Only hotels, airlines, Uber, Lyft can price gouge everything else not so much but at the end of the day it's get in where you fit in worse case scenario is you pay a fine smaller than your profits


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Nearly 10,000 tested positive in the US, 148 dead.
First person died today in my state. I didn't think it would happen.

Live Updates:

https://coronavirus.1point3acres.com/en


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

oishiin driving said:


> Nearly 10,000 tested positive in the US, 148 dead.
> First person died today in my state. I didn't think it would happen.
> 
> Live Updates:
> ...


& Millions have it if they were tested just another flu which killed least 100 today, 18,000+ in 2020 already


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> " This whole thing is BS" said the basketball player who mocked the virus and then got it. Who's next? The Uber driver that thinks the whole thing is some big conspiracy to stop him from making $100 a day?


Did he die though?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> " This whole thing is BS" said the basketball player who mocked the virus and then got it. Who's next? The Uber driver that thinks the whole thing is some big conspiracy to stop him from making $100 a day?


not to stop ME, no.

This is hysteria for the dumb masses at its best.



oishiin driving said:


> Nearly 10,000 tested positive in the US, 148 dead.
> First person died today in my state. I didn't think it would happen.
> 
> Live Updates:
> ...


blood work or it didn't happen.

The flu kills over 100 people a day


----------



## Fred68 (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes I did and drive today and I risk my life to help people transport until someone rate me 1 * for no reason then I got mad and went home, I'm not going to Drive until 14 days from now.


----------



## wooha (Mar 17, 2020)

Fred68 said:


> Yes I did and drive today and I risk my life to help people transport until someone rate me 1 * for no reason then I got mad and went home, I'm not going to Drive until 14 days from now.


No good deed goes unpunished I had a false claims & a 1 star two days ago that kept me offline and going back & forth with support my 1st one luckily I screen shot everything and had proof I see they refunded her the whole trip she was a 4.84 xl to airport during a effin pandemic with a blatant lie also helped my last 3 rides tipped me $10+ $15+ & $20+ so it's obvious my vehicle wasn't dirty, unsafe, or missing things I'm like if she thought it was so unsafe why did she get in for a 40+ mile trip

Any pax who finishes a trips complaint should be disregarded period I'm just glad it was my last trip I just wanted to make sure I could get back online for the next morning

People trash out here


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Coachman said:


> It sounds like some areas are being hit and others aren't.


Raleigh is eerily quiet. We've had about 5 confirmed cases. All bars and restaurants closed, universities closed, Lots of companies doing work from home. Light traffic at rush hours, the economy is going to take a huge dump here. I have a day job so I'm leaving the rides to those who really need them but I don't think there are many rides to be had.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

Greenfox said:


> not to stop ME, no.
> 
> This is hysteria for the dumb masses at its best.
> 
> ...


I wish stupidity killed faster and more than both viruses combined.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

wooha said:


> Did he die though?


Not JUST Death .

Some patients who have recovered from the coronavirus *have been left with a reduced lung capacity - and left gasping for air when walking briskly, according to a report. (Lissetti was complaining about that a week ago ..though she was feeling better but shorter of breath and temp rose when she picked up the pace)*

The Hong Kong Hospital Authority announced the findings after studying the first wave of patients who had fully recovered from COVID-19, the South China Morning Post reported.

Three people have died of the illness in the former British colony, which has so far recorded 131 confirmed cases. Among them, 74 people have been discharged.

Dr. Owen Tsang Tak-yin, medical director of the authority's Infectious Disease Centre at Princess Margaret Hospital in Kwai Chung, said that of about a dozen discharged patients examined, two or three were unable to function as they had previously.

*"They gasp if they walk a bit more quickly," Tsang told reporters Thursday, according to the news outlet. "Some patients might have around a drop of 20 to 30 percent in lung function [after recovery]."

Lung scans of nine infected patients at the hospital suggested they had suffered organ damage.*

But Tsang said it had yet to be determined whether they would develop pulmonary fibrosis, a condition in which lung tissue hardened and the organ could not function correctly.

He added that patients can perform cardiovascular exercises to improve their lung capacity over time.

Coronavirus patients have been treated with Kaletra, a medication originally used for HIV/AIDS; hepatitis C drug Ribavirin; and interferon, according to the South China Morning Post.

Specifically for the NBA player Rudy Gobert and know Kevin Durant it will be interesting to see if they get winded early when NBA season gets going again


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Grinded out 8 hours total .... Over half of that soundly asleep in the Airport que while waiting for my next ping.... Barely made my simple goal of $100.... If bars get closed here... It'll be a wrap.... Every trip out of the que I turned around and ate dead miles back to the airport to wait again .. with the Apps on...U/L both.... I got one additional Ping outside the airport que...once.... Beside that it was completely quiet on the drive back to the que all day...

HOWEVER... It was 73 here today and I had a damn good time cleaning the car and jamming out with my new subs while waiting....been using YouTube red lately as I'm tired of the repetition on Satellite radio... And had the time to rock some old school 80s and 90s pop hits.... Overall regardless of having to Grind almost twice as long to make my goal today was amazing.... If your in Memphis this week swing by the que and rock out with @Dekero... Just listen for the loud radio playing without regard for the other 30 damn drivers vying for the few rides coming thru...

And there it is.... But to answer your question.... DAMN ITS SLOW!!!

THIS KEEPS UP and I'm staying home...


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Hell no im indoors did a little walk around the park called it a day. I did make a awesome bacon egg and cheese burrito.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Soldiering said:


> X is dead today here in PHX. Look pretty bleak for us OP's.


So is Black and SUV.
Nothing in two days.
Only private fares.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

Roundabout said:


> I personally hung up the keys, until a later date when this all stops. It's not worth the risk
> that I could infect my family.
> Be safe.


Totally agreed and all drivers should be doing this.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No rides today. Turned the app on twice for about an hour total.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I went out tonight for two hours. For the fourth night in a row I didn't get a single Uber ping. I even turned on UberEats and got nothing. I did get four Lyft rides and earned $36. Of course all anybody talked about was the virus.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Now that it is dead out there,its a good time to have Maintanance done on your car.
Bringing mine in for breaks today
Still no deaths in Mass,nobody infected in my town,3 infected in the entire county.
I'll drive til shutdown.
Wonder if we are really getting a $ 1000 check per adult.
I believe it when the ATM spits it out.
STAY SAFE PEOPLE.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> Now that it is dead out there,its a good time to have Maintanance done on your car.
> Bringing mine in for breaks today
> Still no deaths in Mass,nobody infected in my town,3 infected in the entire county.
> I'll drive til shutdown.
> ...


About to start upgrading my brakes as we speak...


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Got the verdict. Need rear brakes.Still had originals on it .lasted 115.000 miles.
New Drums and shoes Total $ 285.00 installed. I can live with that.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

As I was saying!! Love me some powerstop brakes!!!


----------



## holymoly (Jun 25, 2019)

honestly, I gave up.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

GrubHub, Uber and Lyft have been bringing in $100 in 6 hours. Plus gas is $2.39 or lower.

I plan on making bank next week.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> GrubHub, Uber and Lyft have been bringing in $100 in 6 hours. Plus gas is $2.39 or lower.
> 
> I plan on making bank next week.


Maybe God has other plans for you next week?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Bank? That's not bank. Thats surviving.

I think we are almost done here in the valley of the sun.

I may try this weekend but not feeling confident.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Went out again tonight for two hours and made $36 with three Lyft rides. Absolutely nothing on Uber.

I've left my Uber app open in the other room. I want to see how many hours it will go without a ping.


----------

